# new england to tn and beyond...(nola?) (austin?) (denver?) anyone?



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 10, 2011)

anyone trying to head south? im coming from boston- could meet anywhere in the general area, nyc, philly, etc.

pm me if you are interested!


----------



## robbaked (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck to ya, kid. If ya need any tips at nyc let me know. A lot of good people. I'm headed out of New England soon and going to Austin. Safe travels...


----------



## plagueship (Aug 18, 2011)

i'm in w.ma but might be down to do some driving...


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 19, 2011)

robbaked said:


> Good luck to ya, kid. If ya need any tips at nyc let me know. A lot of good people. I'm headed out of New England soon and going to Austin. Safe travels...



thanks man, leaving today, hopefully well make it out of ma! i hear its hard hitching up here in this state.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 19, 2011)

Hit me up in TN


----------

